# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Взломали Skype, однако почта не взломана. Каким образом?

## Vilgelm

Доброго времени суток.

Около часа назад взломали мой skype аккаунт. Я в это время был в сети, и заметил, что сообщения от меня стали уходить с автоматическим переводом (ровно как и приходить). Сначала подумал что глюк, но спустя некоторое время от моего имени началась рассылка сообщений оскорбительного характера по моему контакт-листу. При этом злоумышленник находился в сети и производил рассылку лично (это было видно из текстов сообщений).

Я, конечно же, сразу сменил пароль через личный кабинет на сайте Skype (что автоматически прервало все сессии). Вроде бы помогло, хотя до конца не уверен (возможно злоумышленник попросту затаился).

Однако вопрос не в этом. Насколько мне известно, взломать Skype можно единственным способом: через взлом почты. Почта у меня на Gmail и там включена двухфакторная авторизация, что понижает риск взлома. Также я не вижу каких-то "левых" IP на странице "Действия пользователя в этом аккаунте" (т.е. за последние двое суток все действия были произведены только с моего IP адреса). Что означает, что почта, скорее всего, не взломана.

На компьютере установлен KIS 2012 (лицензия) с актуальными базами. Более того, насколько я понимаю, украсть пароль Skype с компьютера невозможно, т.к. он на нем не хранится (ни в открытом, ни в закрытом виде, хранится лишь идентификатор сессии и им невозможно воспользоваться на другом компьютере).

Вопрос: каким образом злоумышленник смог получить доступ к моему аккаунту и как обезопасить себя от подобных случаев впредь (ведь двухфакторной авторизации у Skype нет)?

PS Естественно, по каким-либо фишинговым ссылкам я не ходил и пароль куда попало не вводил (ровно как и не светил его).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

*Vilgelm*, 
ну, это старая история  :Smiley:  
Подробностей не спрашивайте, не расскажу  :Smiley:  Просто знайте, что для угона аккаунта Скайпа НЕ надо ломать почту, закидывать кейлогеров и пр. Нужно только знать мыло жертвы (логин ящика) и быть уверенным в том, что он пользуется Скайпом  :Smiley: 

Способ защиты был один - в деталях контакта добавлялся новый почтовый ящик, неизвестный никому, и делался "primary".

P.S. Кстати, в Вашем ящике должны быть письма "от Скайпа", дублирующие его поп-ап сообщения... Проверьте...

----------


## Vilgelm

*Val_Ery*, эту историю (с регистрацией еще одного акка на используемый email) я знаю, но ее вроде как пофиксили.

----------


## Val_Ery

*Vilgelm*, 
я тоже думал, что пофиксили...

----------


## Vilgelm

*Val_Ery*, понял  :Smiley:  Сменил, но смущает, что не приходило письмо о маркере пароля.

----------


## Val_Ery

> не приходило письмо о маркере пароля


Вообще, ничего не было?
Хотя, у меня у самого один ящик на gmail'е... Пару раз пытался с ними пообщаться на предмет "почему мне сегодня приходят письма, отправленные два-три дня назад?" Или "почему меня заваливают спамом туристические компании, предлагающие разные туры, приняв во внимание тот факт, что такой тип отдыха для меня неприемлим и мне в принципе несвойственнен?" ("кибернетика, однако"  :Smiley:  )

----------


## Vilgelm

*Val_Ery*, Вообще ничего, от Skype обычно письма приходят нормально и сразу  :Smiley:

----------


## alexsey9999

> Вообще, ничего не было?
> Хотя, у меня у самого один ящик на gmail'е... Пару раз пытался с ними пообщаться на предмет "почему мне сегодня приходят письма, отправленные два-три дня назад?" Или "почему меня заваливают спамом туристические компании, предлагающие разные туры, приняв во внимание тот факт, что такой тип отдыха для меня неприемлим и мне в принципе несвойственнен?" ("кибернетика, однако"  )


Не кибернетика, а элементарное скатывание gmail до уровня почты rambler....

----------


## Д.К.В.

> Не кибернетика, а элементарное скатывание gmail до уровня почты rambler....


А что с Rambler почтой ни так?  Просто подумывал ящик завести пока ни прочитал данную тему ....

P. S. Извините что не по теме ... :Smiley:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> А что с Rambler почтой ни так?


Всё как обычно, просто человеку она не нравится.

----------

User00

----------


## Val_Ery

Друзья, извините... Продолжу тему...
19 апреля получил на почту письмо с заголовком "маркер пароля": как положено, временный код, который необходимо ввести в течении 6 часов.

Теперь немного истории...
Я перестал пользоваться Скайпом в тот момент, когда ушел с Виндовс - то есть уже более 3 лет. В те времена, когда микрософту Скайп ещё только снился  :Smiley:  Было два акка: один честный, второй - случайно "угнанный" (на самом деле!!! просто, забыв пароль, затребовал восстановление... потом выяснилось, что я до кучи забыл логин  :Smiley: ). Каталоги обоих до сих пор лежат на винте в папочке "some_time"... 

Теперь моя реакция...
На самом деле - не жалко, ну не пользуюсь я им! Но факт "покушения" на список контактов с некими целями - а он был достаточно большой - напряг. Поэтому пишу в их саппорт примерно следующее: 
тогда-то получено извещение о смене пароля; 
я такого запроса не отправлял; 
в виду того, что после приобретения Скайпа Майкрософтом данный продукт под Линукс не обновляется и не развивается, я отказался от его использования более 3-х лет назад;
у меня было 2 акка, на каком из них была запрошена смена пароля - я не знаю, поэтому прошу удалить такие-то аккаунты.
(ну, там ещё была куча слов про скамеров и их подлые делишки  :Smiley: )

Через два дня от них пришел ответ - по сути, мини-инструкция. Поэтому, привожу почти полностью...




> Hello Valery, 
> Thank you for contacting Skype Customer Service.
> 
> We understand your concern about a recent password change for one of your account. We will do our best to assist you with this.
> Upon checking it appears that a password reset request was submitted for the account valeriyХХХХХХ. Rest assured that you will still need to confirm this on your email address.
> 
> There was no successful attempt of password change for both accounts.
> 
> Here are a few tips to help you to keep your Skype account secure:
> ...


В общем, смысл такой... Была попытка сменить пароль на таком-то акке, но неудачная.
Их главная рекомендация - при непонятной активности незамедлительно сменить пароль.
Следующая рекомендация - отключить автоматический вход в Скайп (об этом ничего сказать не могу, видимо, это рекомендация для тех пользователей, у которых хэш пароля хранится в каталоге Скайпа в xml-файле.... Когда-то давно так было! как сейчас - не знаю просто)
Ну, и много слов об антивирусной защите, безопасности системы и НЕ реагировании на всевозможные СМС, сообщения от скамеров и приходящие вложения якобы от имени Скайпа.

Как-то так  :Smiley: 
А на дыру с попап окнами, по ходу, так и забили...

----------


## cd1234

Этот типо хакер 9282-01.7.4.71

----------

